# Sick African Dwarf Frog- Quite urgent!



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello, so it all started like, forever ago when my brother got two frogs for this stupid kit for land frogs. He got to Africans, Zazu and another frog who's name I forget... Anyways the first froggie died  and Zazu was left. Then came Dj, replacement for the frogger that died. Zazu then died after my brother never changed their water unless I threatened to take them or something. Zazula (Found she was a girlie! Dj is a male.) became so extremely skinny and emaciated and she passed. My brother just brushed it off and continued to ignore lonesome Dj. 

So I finally got him to hand over Dj after convincing him he was neglecting him. I noticed that Dj, who when Zazula was alive was very fat, is now emaciated and skinny. My brother used to plop one crab pellet in there a day, but I got him some real ADF food and have been giving him three. I gave him three last night, when I feed Yuuki and Ryu and Beau and Kia and Echo. He has not eaten any yet, and it is about 3:30. He has been near them a lot and I know he knows that the food is there, I need help. Please help me to get him healthy again, thank you!

Tank size: 1.5 Gallon
Plants: Anubis plant, Marimo Moss Ball
Decor: One cave 
Heater?: Yes, his tank is heater, however I don't think the heater is doing anything. His tank was colder than my Goldfish's.
Extra: Has a bubbler
Filter?: Yes it has a filter
Lighting?: Yes I use the tank light and my desk lamp

Feeding: Used to be given 1 Crab Pellet, now gets 3 AFD pellets
Health: He is generally healthy despite not eating and his skinny-ness. He is active though and sometimes chirps
Tank mates?: No, his tank is too small for me to add anyone


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

The first major red flag I saw when reading your post is you claim the heater might not be working? That is a life threatening problem if the tank water falls below 70 F. What is the temperature in the tank at this moment?

The second potential problem is the fact you are using a filter on a 1.5 gallon. Is it cycled? How often do you do water changes and what amount? Have you ever tested the water parameters with a good liquid test kit?

Hopefully we can get him feeling better. :-(


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Well he was my brothers so I just got him- I didn't choose the tank and I forced him to get a heater but he chose a 15$ one for Betta Bowls. I have checked it but its useless because I did that in November, when my brother actually let me in his room to check on Dj. His last last water change was like in November, and I just did one last night. It probably is cycled seeing as his last 100% was like 5 months ago.

I will go check the water paramenters and temp.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Ammonia- 0
NitrItes- 0
NitrAtes- 40
Hardness and everything else is good.

72 Degrees


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, the tank is cycled. The Nitrate is high though, I would recommend a water change (50% at most, so you don't mess up your cycle) to get it down to 5 - 10 ppm. ADF's are especially sensitive to high water parameters because of their skin.

Your temperature is fine, so that good. His condition is likely the result of the neglect catching up with him. He doesn't sound too far gone though and I'm hopeful with you providing him proper care that he will recover.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, thanks! Can you help me with his feeding problem? He looks really emaciated.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I will try my best.  

I apologize, I'm a bit confused if he has eaten any of the ADF pellets or not? Frozen Bloodworms are a popular favorite with ADF's. I would try offering him some if he continues to not eat. Make sure to cut them up to smaller pieces before feeding them to him, otherwise he might have trouble.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloodworms would be the best way to get him back up to par actually, like the other poster said. 

Anything smaller than a five gallon is really hard to keep a cycle in, so keep a VERY close eye on the water parameters... i would even move him into a smaller qt in warmer water just to encourage him to eat, and to keep him safe from any unintentional spikes in such a small tank. 


On another note, i am very sorry for the losses, but i am glad your brother finally gave him up to you. He is certainly in better hands now. Good luck!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Well he was my brothers so I just got him- I didn't choose the tank and I forced him to get a heater but he chose a 15$ one for Betta Bowls. I have checked it but its useless because I did that in November, when my brother actually let me in his room to check on Dj. His last last water change was like in November, and I just did one last night. It probably is cycled seeing as his last 100% was like 5 months ago.
> 
> I will go check the water paramenters and temp.



I thought I've read that ADF need others in the tank, to come out and even eat. Check that out, because if they should not be alone, you may be better off getting a larger tank on Craigslist and adding some friends :-D

Gwen


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

ADF do not actually need others if their own kind. They will eat when by themselves, they are just more active with others. They play and stuff.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay thank you- So I have a .5 G, would that be better to keep him in? Yes, he is getting 2ce a week water changes like my Bettas and the big tank and daily water tests. I will get some Froend Bloodworms, but I only have PetSmart, any idea is Petsmart has 'em?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I get my bloodworms from petsmart. They should carry them where you are, by the fish area there should be a freezer.

I would put him in the qt and float him in warner water until you can get him healthy and get a proper heater for his tank. They like the same temperature range as bettas.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Update- He is doing much better. Eating, playing, chirping, and he likes to rub against my hand and nip at me? Its super cute. He has already clearly put on weight so now he isn't just skin and bones. In addition, he is barely spending any time in his cave like he used to, now he likes to be out and about and bathe in the warmth of my desk lamp.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Update- He is doing much better. Eating, playing, chirping, and he likes to rub against my hand and nip at me? Its super cute. He has already clearly put on weight so now he isn't just skin and bones. In addition, he is barely spending any time in his cave like he used to, now he likes to be out and about and bathe in the warmth of my desk lamp.



Very cool news!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yay!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad to hear your frog is doing better. 

But please try not to touch his skin - frog skin is super absorbent and so whatever's on your skin (sweat, bacteria, soap residue, chemicals) will transfer to the frog and be absorbed into his system. When I kept native frogs, I was advised to handle them as little as possible, for that reason.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay yeah, I try to avoid him but his tank is kinda small.


----------



## Devo949 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Judge my new aquarium*

Have a look at my aquarium I have one halfmoon beta 2 neons 2 fancy guppies a guitar pleco and 3 catfish. all the plants are fake and the tank is 20 gallons heated. 

Whats bad with it and what can be improved


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Devo949 said:


> Have a look at my aquarium I have one halfmoon beta 2 neons 2 fancy guppies a guitar pleco and 3 catfish. all the plants are fake and the tank is 20 gallons heated.
> 
> Whats bad with it and what can be improved



I'm not sure how you got on this thread. I like the substrate, but you need a nice piece of driftwood (buy a small to medium size malaysian wood) a bit off center. I think your Hillstream loach would prefer that. Also you need a larger group of neon tetras. Get at least 6. Any kind of visual interest you can provide is nice, whether with driftwood or slate stacked to create hiding places, is nice and visually attractive. Otherwise, good job.

Gwen


----------

